# Finally!



## Waterwings (Mar 20, 2008)

Went to city park after work today. Started-out with plastics and no takers, so switched rods with a 3/16oz spinner bait tied-on and got a hit. No other bites after the catch, but at least I got one  







same fish:


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

Good job man!

I assume on the carrot stick?


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 20, 2008)

> I assume on the carrot stick?



I wish. I had the plastics rigged on the Carrot. The spinner bait was on the BPS 7' MH Extreme spinnng rig. I'm re-rigging the Carrot with the spinner bait for the next time I get out. :wink:


----------



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2008)

right in the top of the mouth way to go, best of luck to you next time with your carrot stick


----------



## Nickk (Mar 21, 2008)

Woo Hoo! 1st of '08 right? Is that an Indiana blade on that s-bait?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 21, 2008)

Good job WW!! I can't wait till I get to post some pics!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice bass WW, It looks cold out there still!!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 21, 2008)

> Is that an Indiana blade on that s-bait?



Two gold-colored 3/16oz Strike King Colorado blades. (1) 1.5 size (1) 2 size.




> Good job WW!! I can't wait till I get to post some pics!



Thanks  





> Nice bass WW, It looks cold out there still!!



Wasn't too bad, but breezy. Had a windbreaker on. I use the glove mostly when the old artheritis is acting-up and my grip isn't what it should be.

Post edited 3/22 to correct blade types.


----------



## redbug (Mar 21, 2008)

I've got to get out and start catching soe fish!!!
you guys are doing great. 
Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 21, 2008)

Went back after work again today. Man was that wind blowing! Spent about 1.5 hrs there with no bites, so moved down to the other lake by the boat ramp. Caught one about 12" long on the spinner bait again. Fished a little while longer and headed home.






Same fish:


----------



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice job, tell me you switched the spinner over to your carrot stick


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 21, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Nice job, tell me you switched the spinner over to your carrot stick



:roll: Ummmm, unfortunately no. I'm an idiot, lol. I decided to tie-on a white spinner bait on the Carrot before I left the house. No bites on the white. Fish was caught using the same rod as yesterday. Tonight I make the change  ](*,)


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 21, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job, tell me you switched the spinner over to your carrot stick
> ...


Doh! Way to catch 'em anyway


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2008)

Another nice job - you are in the hardcore wind fishermen club now. Watch out, you will soon find your self fishing when no sane person should be.

Ooops, too late!


----------

